# How to replicate the way-above-average-days?



## KGAmoto (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm assuming this happens to many others, but do you have days where everything comes much easier and you kill all your PRs? 

Then wonder what the hell happened and why? 

I'm pretty strict with what I eat, and am pretty consistent with prep / food, etc. (I do suffer from a form of hypoglycemia and ALWAYS perform better in the afternoon, after a good lunch. Morning rides are a waste of time for me.) 

Does this just randomly happen? Or can I harness it and hopefully continue the above-average-performance? 

The obvious things that come to mind are: 

1) What I ate the night before (fish, potatoes and vegatables)
2) How much and how well I slept (don't quite remember but probably 8hrs). I do recall being pretty tired and making sure I woke up when I was ready, which was later than normal; think it was 8am. 
3) What I had for breakfast (a little unusual, but fish, eggs, potatoes and wheat bread with homemade peanut butter). 
4) What I had for lunch? (12:30 - chicken breast, yams & green beans)
5) Hit the trail at 2:30/3 or so. Ate a bite or two of a peanut butter sandwich on wheat and one Cliff's Shot Blok. 

I had one day like this last season too where I just destroyed my usual times, in a 25 mile, 2.5 hour ride. Non-stop and felt like I was flying and invincible. This day last week was kinda like that. 

So what is the deal? Is this just common and how the body works? 

I'm going to try to replicate this program again Friday and see if I can somewhat repeat that feeling, and it was so good.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

If it were that easy to beat PR's they would be meaningless. Last summer, I did it by spending a lot of money on a new bike with really good tires. I certainly can't do THAT every summer! I'm playing the "back nine" of life, so I'm not going to smash many new PRs, but I still, on occasion, clean something I've never done before. It's fun getting out, regardless.


----------



## LaXCarp (Jul 19, 2008)

It is going to depend on more factors than your diet. Where you are at in training regimen, how fresh your legs are, relative weather conditions, etc. I, like you, maintain a healthy diet that works well for me so I find it is the other factors that really determine my performance on the trail.

If I ever hit the trail and feel my diet inhibited that particular ride, I don't do it. The usual result of this is just plain hunger.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Rest. When I'm well rested and fit I can kill it. Most of the time I'm just an average slug but sometimes everything aligns.


----------



## Joe_Re (Jan 10, 2011)

Rest... ...and shitloads of eggs, bread, cheese and salt. I hear water helps too.


----------



## Bailey44 (Dec 30, 2010)

I have a crappy ride if I eat anything other than peanut butter and honey on German Rye bread and 3 whole figs. I think it's just in my head but that combo just works for me.

Yesterday I had one of those rides where everything was perfect. Hit all my lines, climbed good and just felt like I was flying. I hit the parking lot with a huge smile on my face as I just knew I smashed my PR. Downloaded my Garmin and I was 4 minutes slower than my normal. I'm still scratching my head on that one...


----------



## KGAmoto (Aug 6, 2008)

This thread probably should have went into the General Discussion section, but I always think in terms of diet and training. 

Anyway - from what you've said ... yeah I know there are factors out of one's control (kinda) and then so many little things that can add up good, or add up bad. 

I've just been trying to stick tight to resting really well the night before and eating my normal routine up until launch time. 

@Bailey44 - yeah I've had that happen too. I thought FOR SURE I'd have a PR and my time was terrible. Sometimes I kinda wonder if its Strava's glitches here and there. I try not to worry too much about that (but still bugs me). 

I rode 24 miles yesterday with 3600ft of climbing, in 90 degrees. Felt decent...really good on the first 4 mile climb, but not "one of those days".


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

For me my best rides are when temperatures are ideal, like around 60 degrees f. I seem to have unlimited energy.


----------



## sjfsr-shep (Aug 21, 2013)

For me every time I feel sluggish or tired and just looking for every reason to blow the ride off I seem to go out and kill it. Doesn't make sense.


----------



## Summit Ridge Guy (Aug 16, 2010)

Me too!! Makes no sense. And on the days you feel AWESOME you have a marginal ride....


----------



## x3speed (Jan 18, 2012)

I think diet and rest are huge factors, but one can never underestimate the emotional battery. There are so many stresses which pull on us that we don't think about. Is work getting at us, relationships...Psychology plays a massive part. I think, it depends on your temperament; going into a ride without caring may work for some and for others a massively focused exertion is what they need. Whatever the approach, the emotional battery plays a big role. All in all in comes down to mindset.


----------

